# Revisiting Abbey Road & Studio Drummer



## Cory Pelizzari (Mar 8, 2020)

Abbey Road Libraries Patches: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vd2s848lg75lphl/AACyvhqipVk6qfFxtzl71qOBa?dl=0
Studio Drummer Patches: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/n5npnmkmp2g0xg6/AABGUUWCgTGEygsM4J1f6uq6a?dl=0
Support my work: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari
Buy my albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------



## pipedr (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for these patches! So generous of you to provide them. I've used Abbey Road for a number of projects, and now you've breathed new life into these samples. I like your tweaks and mixes. I guess I can hold out for a bit longer on venturing into SD3, AD2, or Modo Drum territory.


----------



## labornvain (Jul 30, 2020)

Wow, new life indeed. These sound great. Thank you so much for putting in the time and effort in talent to provide us with these patches.

I personally already like Studio drummer and 50s drummer alot. But generally only for a retro type of vibe. So it's awesome to be able to hear these excellently recorded drums brought into the modern era. Cheers mate.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 30, 2020)

Yes, Cory's patches are awesome!


----------



## Danny (Jul 30, 2020)

Awesome patches. Thanks for the patches Cory!


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 1, 2020)

I went from thinking, "Geez, what a waste of money on Studio Drummer" to "Holy crap! I gotta play these now!" after hearing the custom patches ^_^. Great job Cory!


----------



## JEPA (Aug 1, 2020)




----------

